# How long on oestrogen before they cancel FET?



## JennyWill (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi all
I'm on medicated FET and have been taking oestrogen pills for just under two weeks now. First week was 4mg and last five days was 6mg. First scan lining was only 3.9mm and now five days later it's increased to 4.3mm. Waiting to hear from doctor whether they want to increase to 8mg. I'm having FET because my lining was too thin (about 4.5 I think) on my fresh cycle so this is frustrating - I feel like they should maybe have started me on a higher dose or patches?
Anyway, my question is how much longer do you think they'll give me before they cancel the cycle and is there any hope it won't come to that? Feeling really down and like it's somehow my fault which I know is silly.
Thank you!


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

It's not your fault!! I know you know that, but you have to really feel it....

Are you taking the estrogen orally or using vaginally? One way to help is to use at least 1-2 times a day vaginally, seems to make the lining grow better. And you can definitely be on a higher dose or patches as you say. 

Every clinic will handle this differently, so see what they say.

My old doc said that you could be on estrogen for a month before your lining would start to degrade, so you have tons of time.


----------



## JennyWill (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you Theodora. Just taking the tablets orally at the moment.  Still waiting for the clinic to call me.  I feel bad I haven't done all the lifestyle and diet things recommended (aside from pomegranate juice and brazil nuts) but my clinic told me there's nothing to suggest it makes a difference. 
Hopefully they will give me at least another week then. My first cycle was cancelled for different reasons so at this rate just getting to transfer would feel like progress!


----------



## JennyWill (Feb 3, 2015)

So today is day 18 on oestrogen and my lining is 4.3 which is exactly what it was 4 days ago. I was certain they would cancel but have now put me on two patches a day as well as the 8mg of tablets. Scan on Wednesday - I feel it's quite pointless to carry on but maybe I'll respond to patches better - just wish they had put me on them last week when I asked about them...


----------



## JennyWill (Feb 3, 2015)

Patches did help a fraction but after a month on oestrogen I've stalled at 5.4 and the FET has been cancelled. Ah well, no more injections for a while and a booze Christmas...


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

It's too bad, but for the best. Have they come up with any ideas? Some things that can help thin lining: vitamin E supplements; vaginal viagra; Neupogen....


----------



## JennyWill (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks Theodora. I'll be having a womb MOT (sorry, can't remember what it's called!) in January. So that's a year of IVF and haven't even made it as far as transfer yet! Frustrating but yes, for the best I guess. Next time they'll start me on patches which I did respond better to than pills. 
Good luck all who still have treatment this year!


----------

